
Making a News Aggregator (YouTube E01 – PT – Eng Subs) - fmsf
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jaoj4E8w03k
======
fmsf
BLUF: Is that I have been playing around with a news aggregator for the past
year and a half, and now I am trying to do a series about this. I am doing
this in Portuguese (from Portugal) because there is very little technical
content published in my language and I am often sad for it! I'm going to be
adding English subs to this series, because a good volume of friends have been
asking for it.

I hope you like it, I'm very receptive to feedback, feel free to opinionate ;)

